# (faire) tourner la clef



## volo

Bonjour,

Dites-moi, s'il vous plaît, quelle est la différence entre l'emploi du verbe ''tourner'' pris  seul ou accompagné de ''faire'' (causatif)?

Par exemple:
''Il fait tourner la clé dans sa main''
''Il tourne la clé dans la serrure''

Quels verbes en seraient les synonymes?

Et encore, qu'est-ce qu'il y aurait de changé, si l'on avait dit:
''Il tourne la clé dans sa main''
''Il fait tourner la clé dans la serrure''

Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre réponse!


----------



## Micia93

Mon explication n'est pas du tout grammaticale, car c'est plutôt un ressenti :
"il fait tourner la clé dans sa main" donne l'impression que la clé à sa vie propre, elle tourne, même si c'est avec l'aide de l'homme.
"il tourne la clé dans la serrure" suggère que seul l'homme agit seul, la clé est totalement passive. Ce n'est pas elle qui tourne, c'est l'homme qui la tourne.

Qu'en penses-tu?


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Pour ma part, je ne perçois pas du tout la distinction entre les deux expressions de la même manière que semble le faire *Micia93*.

De mon point de vue :

''Il tourne la clé dans la serrure'' : ce qui est mis en avant ici, c'est le mouvement de la clé (dans la serrure)
''Il tourne la clé dans sa main'' : ce qui est mis en avant ici, c'est l'action de l'homme (sur la clé)

... en espérant que cette vision de la serrure ne _gâchera_ rien !


----------



## Micia93

Mais c'est exactement ce que je dis, Snark!


----------



## tpfumefx

Bonjour, Volo,

Pour "il fait tourner la clé dans sa main" : (= il fait <quelque chose (étant la cause) pour> tourner la clé dans sa main).
Mais pour "il tourne la clé dans la serrure" : (= il <sans faire quelque chose (sans cause)> tourne la clé dans la serrure).
''Il tourne la clé dans sa main'' je trouve cette phrase incompréhensible.


----------



## volo

Bonsoir,

Je vous remercie énormément, Micia93 et Snarkhunter, d'avoir répondu à cette question, qui me tracasse depuis longtemps déjà.
Grâce à vos réponses, j'ai su exprimer avec des mots la compréhension que j'avais au fond de moi sans arriver à le dire.
Comme un chien qui comprend, mais qui ne dit rien, hormis des abois, bien sûr.

Donc, si c'est l'action de l'homme qui est importante, qui est mise en avant, on dira ''faire tourner''.
Si c'est le mouvement seul qui compte, on dira ''tourner'' tout court.

Encore merci, tout en espérant que pour la clé et la serrure le plaisir est réciproque!
Et pour l'homme aussi!


----------



## volo

Bonsoir, Tpfmufx,

Le temps que j'écrive, ton message apparaissait sur le forum.
Je te remercie pour cette précision, qui a encore affermi ma compréhension de ce petit problème.
Je suis d'accord avec toi, ''tourner la clé dans sa main'' est dépourvu de sens.
Sauf si c'était pour s'entraîner à ouvrir les portes!

Bonne soirée


----------



## Micia93

Mais non ce n'est pas dépourvu de sens! ce peut être un geste machinal, comme pour exprimer sa nervosité par exemple. Mais il est vrai que ça ne sert à rien en soi, si c'est ce que tu veux dire par "dépourvu de sens"


----------



## volo

En disant ''dépourvu de sens'', j'ai voulu dire justement que ce n'est pas pour ouvrir une porte qu'il la tourne, cette clé.
Je me suis mal exprimé.
Je le vois, cet homme, faire ce geste comme un geste machinal qu'il fait tout en étant plongé dans des réflexions profondes ou en étant préoccupé par une idée quelconque.
Ou encore c'est une sorte de tic qu'il a.
Ou encore il ne sait que faire avec.


----------



## volo

Euréka!

J'ai encore trouvé!

''Faire tourner'', c'est sans rapport apparent avec la porte.
''Tourner'', c'est avec l'intention de l'ouvrir.

Sauf le cas de ''tourner la clé dans sa main'' en l'absence de toute porte, comme un tic.


----------



## Lune bleue

Donc en fait, "tourner" a un but et "faire tourner" est juste pour le geste en lui même. Comme lorsqu'une petite fille fait tourner sa robe, ou lorsqu'on fait tourner une toupie.


----------



## volo

Mais oui! Justement!

On imagine difficilement quelqu'un qui tourne une toupie, sauf s'il l'examine avec attention.

Merci, Lune bleue


----------



## LV4-26

Franchement, je ne perçois pratiquement aucune différence entre les phrases
_Il tourne la clé dans sa main_ et
_Il fait tourner la clé dans sa main_.

L'une comme l'autre peut décrire plusieurs sortes de mouvements et chacune peut les décrire tous.

Par contre, j'en perçois une entre
_Il tourne la clé dans la serrure_ et
_Il fait tourner la clé dans la serrure_

A priori, elles désignent la même action. 
Mais, pour la deuxième, il est toujours possible d'imaginer -- pourquoi pas? -- que la clé est manipulée à distance par une sorte de télécommande, alors que la première implique un contact physique entre la main et la clé.


----------



## volo

Bonsoir, LV4-26.

Merci pour cette précision. Elle a de l'importance. Maintenant je vois que c'était peine perdue que de vouloir chercher la différence entre "il tourne la clé dans sa main" et il fait tourner la clé dans sa main".

Et en plus, s'il existe une télécommande pour la porte de garage, ne verrons-nous pas les génies de l'iformatique en inventer une pour les appartements, ayant un système d'auto-rotation de la clé.


----------



## Lune bleue

Bonsoir,

en y réfléchissant, je pense que le verbe "faire" induit une passivité dans l'action, comme si une aide extérieure était envisagée ou ne serait-ce qu envisageable. Ca doit venir de la forme dont j'ai oublié le nom comme dans "_il fait laver sa voiture_". 

_il fait tourner la clé dans sa main _peut ainsi aussi suggérer l'image du magicien qui fait faire qqchose à la clé, comme si la volonté était autre que dans _il tourne la clé dans sa main. 

_Je ne sais pas si je suis claire... Bonne nuit


----------



## tpfumefx

En effet, il s’agit de deux types d’actions :
1. *Action ponctuelle* : « Il “tourne” la clé dans la serrure. » (on ne peut pas employer l’imparfait à la place)
2. *Action durative* : « Il “fait tourner” la clé dans la serrure. » (on peut employer l’imparfait à la place, car l’imparfait a un sens duratif)


----------



## volo

Bonjour, Lune bleue et Tpfumefx.

Merci pour vos réponses et pour l'intérêt que vous témoignez à ce "petit" problème!

Lune bleue, mais tu es bien claire! J'ai bien compris ton idée. Dans "il fait tourner la clé", c'est le mouvement rotatoire de la clé qui est mis en avant, comme si la clé tournait d'elle-même. Et c'est l'homme qui lui imprime ce mouvement, c'est l'homme qui représente cette force extérieure. Pourtant, que l'homme soit "magicien", ça va de soi!
Au fait, cette construction "_il fait laver sa voiture" _porte le nom de "*construction causative*". C'est bien dit, d'ailleurs, notre homme étant la "cause" du mouvement de la clé!

Tpfumefx, merci pour ta suggestion d'y voir deux types d'actions (ponctuelle et durative). J'aime ton idée! Quand on ouvre une porte, combien de fois tourne-t-on la clé? Une, deux, à la rigueur, trois fois. Alors que la clé qu'on fait tourner, peut y tourner infiniment.

Bonne journée à vous


----------



## Micia93

tpfumefx said:


> En effet, il s’agit de deux types d’actions :
> 1. *Action ponctuelle* : « Il “tourne” la clé dans la serrure. » (on ne peut pas employer l’imparfait à la place)



heu, si ... "il tournait la clé dans la serrure lorsqu'un cambrioleur arriva"


----------



## Micia93

Lune bleue said:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> en y réfléchissant, je pense que le verbe "faire" induit une passivité dans l'action, comme si une aide extérieure était envisagée ou ne serait-ce qu envisageable. Ca doit venir de la forme dont j'ai oublié le nom comme dans "_il fait laver sa voiture_".



Les 2 exemples sont différents! Dans "il fait laver sa voiture", ce n'est pas lui qui la lave, mais le garagiste, tandis que "il fait tourner la clé", c'est lui qui donne naissance au mouvement de la clé.


----------



## volo

Bonjour, Micia93.

C'est bien vrai, le "il fait tourner la clé" présuppose l'existence d'un intermédiaire (d'un "garagiste" ).
Mais alors, quel est le rôle du verbe "faire" dans cette formule?
Mettre l'accent sur l'aspect duratif de cette action?
Souligner la pluralité des mouvements rotatoires de la clé?
Ou bien?


----------



## Micia93

Désolée Volo, mais je ne te suis pas 

"il fait tourner la clé" ne présuppose pas un intermédiaire, il est tout seul pour faire tourner la clé.
Alors, effectivement, _si tu te places sur le point de vue de la clé _(voir mon post 2), elle tourne grâce à l'intervention de l'homme
De toute façon, dans les 2 cas, que ce soit : "il fait tourner la clé" ou "il tourne la clé", la clé ne tourne pas toute seule.
Mais en fait, je suis d'accord avec LV4-26, il n'y a guère de différence entre "tourner" et "faire tourner"


----------



## volo

Je ne me suis pas moi-même! 

Je cherche à comprendre à quoi bon d'insérer ce "faire" si on s'en passe facilement.
Il n'y a pas deux gouttes d'eau parfaitement identiques. Il n'y a pas deux tours de langues parfaitement identiques non plus!
 De loin, ce n'est pas le cas des choses simples, à savoir, "il lave sa voiture", "il fait laver sa voiture". Là, tout est évident!
Mais pour ce qui est d'une clé qu'on tourne ou qu'on fait tourner, je n'y comprends rien!


----------



## snarkhunter

volo said:


> Je cherche à comprendre à quoi bon d'insérer ce "faire" si on s'en passe facilement.


... Je ne me pose pas ce genre de question !
Et je pense que celle-ci disparaitrait d'ailleurs d'elle-même par simple analogie.

Prenons l'exemple d'une majorette et de son bâton : est-ce qu'elle le tourne ou est-ce qu'elle le fait tourner ?!
Tout le monde sait bien que la seconde option ne souffre aucune ici contestation.

Et c'est différent du cas de la clé.
Pourquoi ?

Parce que, comme déjà exprimé, la clé n'a aucun mouvement par elle-même : qu'on la lâche ou qu'on interrompe le mouvement qui l'animait, et elle redevient aussitôt immobile (sauf par éventuel effet de l'inertie).

Alors qu'un bâton possède sa propre inertie, qui lui permet un mouvement "autonome" pendant une courte période (même s'il peut être nécessaire de le tenir ou diriger pendant ce temps). Qu'on le fasse tourner ou qu'on le lance, il reste indispensable que l'on "fasse" en premier lieu.

Et il n'y a rien de tel avec une modeste clé.


----------



## Maître Capello

En emploi semi-auxiliaire, le verbe _faire_ est factitif : l'action se fait indirectement, soit par personne interposée (l'action est déléguée à un tiers), soit par l'intermédiaire d'un mécanisme ou autre moyen. Dans ce dernier cas, le moyen en question n'est pas forcément explicite et peut n'être que subjectif comme dans l'exemple de la clef que l'on tourne dans la serrure. Les deux phrases ont alors exactement le même sens ; seul le point de vue est différent. Dans le premier cas, le sujet est la personne qui fait l'action ; dans l'autre, elle est la cause (directe ou indirecte) de l'action. On notera d'ailleurs que le sujet du verbe _tourner_ n'est pas le même dans les deux cas.

_Il tourna la clef dans la serrure._ → Le sujet de _tourner_ est _il_.
_Il *fit* tourner la clef dans la serrure._ → Le sujet de _tourner_ est _la clef_. (= _Il *fit que* la clef tourne dans la serrure._)

Au contraire, certains verbes demandent impérativement le semi-auxiliaire factitif, soit parce qu'ils changeraient de sens, soit parce qu'ils sont intransitifs. Par exemple :

_Il *fit jouer* la clef dans la serrure._
_Il *fit fonctionner* la machine._

Enfin, d'autres verbes a priori non factitifs peuvent toutefois être employés comme tels par métonymie. Par exemple :

_Il construit une maison._ = _Il *fait* construire une maison_.


Quoi qu'il en soit, contrairement à ce qu'a suggéré Tpfumefx, il n'y a strictement aucun différence quant à la durée de l'action.


----------



## volo

Merci beaucoup, Snarkhunter, et bonjour.

Je te suis bien reconnaissant pour cette ample (et combien claire!) réponse, qui semble mettre tout en place!

Le bâton de la majorette (ton exemple, bien sûr) m'a pleinement convaincu et m'a prouvé que j'étais réellement en train de chercher midi à quatorze heures!

Donc, ça reviendrait au même: "D'un air pensif, il tourne (il fait tourner) la clé dans sa main".

Ce qui ne serait point possible avec la majorette (sauf si elle marque un temps d'arrêt et se met à tourner son bâton d'un air pensif).


Bonne journée à toi


----------



## volo

Bonjour Maître Capello,

Je vous remercie beaucoup pour votre réponse!!!
Et excusez-moi de ne pas avoir répondu tout de suite: le temps que je redige mon message précedent, le vôtre apparaissait déjà dans le fil.

Je dois vous dire, Maître Capello, et ce ne sont pas de faux louanges peu sincères, que vos réponses sur le forum sont de loin beaucoup plus instructives et compréhensibles que celles qui sont proposées par la majorité des livres de grammaire! 

C'est bel et bien le cas de cette pauvre clé qui a déjà du mal d'être tournée ou de se faire tourner dans "ma" main.

Maintenant, j'y vois beaucoup plus clair!

Très bonne journée à vous, Monsieur


----------



## tpfumefx

Merci, Maître capello ; vous avez été lucide, comme d'habitude !
Merci Volo, un sujet très intéressant !


----------



## volo

Merci, Tpfumefx.

Je prendrai bonne note des explications de Maître Capello et je crois que la plus importante en est celle-ci:

_*"On notera d'ailleurs que le sujet du verbe tourner n'est pas le même dans les deux cas.

Il tourna la clef dans la serrure. → Le sujet de tourner est il.
Il fit tourner la clef dans la serrure. → Le sujet de tourner est la clef. (= Il fit que la clef tourne dans la serrure.)"

*_Bien à toi, Volo


----------



## LV4-26

_Faire_ + Infinitif + Syntagme Nominal qui fait l'action (il fait tourner la clé)
_Faire_ + Infinitif + Syntagme Nominal qui subit l'action (il fait laver la voiture)

En français, c'est la même construction. C'est le contexte qui détermine la structure profonde de la phrase.

Le rôle que joue _faire_ dans "il _fait_ tourner la clé" n'a rien de singulier. C'est celui qu'il joue plus généralement dans [Faire + Infinitif].

Je pense que "il tourne la clé" est un raccourci que l'on pourrait même peut-être qualifier d'abus de langage.

Ce n'est, à ce stade, qu'une intuition mais, à l'appui de cette idée, je dirai que l'on peut, sans changer le sens de la phrase, lui substituer "il fait tourner la clé", alors qu'une telle substitution n'est pas possible avec, "il tourne les pages (du livre)", par exemple.


----------



## Maître Capello

LV4-26 said:


> _Faire_ + Infinitif + Syntagme Nominal qui fait l'action (il fait tourner la clé)
> _Faire_ + Infinitif + Syntagme Nominal qui subit l'action (il fait laver la voiture)


Ces deux tours reviennent aux deux cas que je mentionnais _supra_ : 1º action par moyen interposé ; 2º action par personne interposée.

1) _Il fait jouer la serrure._ → Une personne ne peut pas _jouer la serrure_ ; c'est la serrure qui joue.
2) _Il fait construire une maison._ → Une _maison_ ne peut pas _construire_ ; elle _est construite_.

Autre exemple où la catégorie dépend du caractère pronominal ou non du verbe :

1) _Il fait *s'*ouvrir la porte du garage._ → en déclenchant un mécanisme
2) _Il fait ouvrir la porte du garage._ → à une tierce personne

Cela dit, il y a en effet quelques cas où le sens est ambigu :

_Il fait peindre le peintre._ → deux sens possibles : 1º il fait que le peintre *peigne* ; 2º il fait que le peintre *soit peint*.

(Et je ne parle même pas du cas où un mécène demanderait au peintre de faire son autoportrait ! )



> Je pense que "il tourne la clé" est un raccourci que l'on pourrait même peut-être qualifier d'abus de langage.


Pourquoi serait-ce un abus de langage ?  Ce n'est pas plus faux que de dire _Il tourne la manivelle, la poignée, le commutateur_… Le verbe _tourner_ peut parfaitement être transitif comme intransitif.


----------



## LV4-26

Maître Capello said:


> Pourquoi serait-ce un abus de langage ?  Ce n'est pas plus faux que de dire _Il tourne la manivelle, la poignée, le commutateur_… Le verbe _tourner_ peut parfaitement être transitif comme intransitif.


D'accord.


----------

